# How do you think



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Northern Lights said:


> Really ai.tran.75 and Alesha h:
> 
> And I didn't even tell you about the constant buzzing of the grasshoppers, and hearing the blackbird in the tree I'm leant against, and the warm, quite rough and wrinkly bark digging into my back, because it's an oaktree, and there are tiny black ants busy running up and down, carrying bits of leaves larger than themselves, and you wonder how they can even carry that, right? And the butterflies fluttering by, iridescent and sparkling in the sunshine, and if you are very very still, maybe it comes and rests on your arm, tickling just a tiny little bit, but really weightless, so you don't even notice if you don't know it's there -- quite as opposed to the small lizard, which has five tiny toes you feel tapping on your skin very clearly as it races over your leg, and if you can catch it, it's warm and the scales are rough, and you can see and feel it breathing at the sides ...
> Which is to say. I feel like I was pretty sparse in the summer post above :tongue:
> ...


Northern Lights..... you HAVE to write! Okay? I'm almost like "Hemingway would have nothing on you...." but I know that sounds grandiose, sorry for that... but DANG! Please write something.

You asked about my daydreams. They are mostly brainstorms, but when I was younger I used to daydream about boys and doing something that made me famous, etc,. Or my best ones still are scenes from my books. I still daydream about scenes from my books. I don't know if I told you but one afternoon while cooking and doing dishes I wrote a whole plot for a HP fan fiction centering around a friend of Lily's during that time-- which was a really interesting time when the Dark Lord rose to power and the plot just flowed out of me. I knew how Snape became a double agent, I knew everything. I had dialogue going on in my mind. I thought I could write it all out. I went to remember it a week later and I couldn't remember a thing and my brain doesn't want to re-hash it because I've been trying to ever since, but nothing good is coming up. The other day a friend asked me to imagine America 200 years from now if we decide to go half-assed into SOME environmental preservation and come out with a few things preserved. My brain was then thinking about that at work and wrote some scenes about how health care would be in the future. Now I need to go write it before I forget it. 
@ai.tran.75 These threads you did and the dream ones are still my very very favorite threads on PerC. I learned more from these about how other people think than any other threads. 
Gosh, it would be interesting to do them with the 16 types, but I love seeing the comparisons. And I don't know if that's just a re-do.


----------

